
Andy Rubin innovating than leaving (again) - SynapseInc
Andy Rubin, is definitely this generations innovator that we do not think of much, as he is the person that brought us the most used phone os, and phone android, than when he departed the company, he set out to make something new, He brought us essential, it might be one of the nicest looking phones, without bezels completely. Now due to some reasons, he said he is taking some time off, will he be back or will he permanently leave the company.
======
SynapseInc
If you would like to know more about this, go to tech crunch, here is the link
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/29/andy-rubin-takes-leave-
fro...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/29/andy-rubin-takes-leave-from-
essential/)

